# I've got accelerated in all classes for next year =)



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm entering junior high now in seventh grade  yeah... I'm young... but anyway... I just got recommended for accelerated classes for ALL my academic stuff =). Pretty happy right now because my parents will give me a reward =) anyway... for those that don't know accelerated classes are classes that a a grade ahead of your current grade level. So I'll be taking 8th grade stuff...


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 13, 2009)

I got double accelerated in Math, so I'm taking Geometry in 8th Grade.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Mar 13, 2009)

I got left back a year because I liked walking by the yellow flowers on the way to school.


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 13, 2009)

loool when i was was in grade 7, my teachers were so goddam lazy that they they couldnt be bothered to fill out a reccomendation form for the accelerated program.. so i had to buy textbooks and learn analytic geometry and stuff on my own 
good job and its nice to know that all teachers and guidance councellors are not lazy bums.

p.s. all those "gifted" students are now suffering now that we are in high school, so no more protected environment for them. goes to show that being labelled "gifted" is not really that much of a deal unless you truly are special


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, continue with that stuff for as long as you can it really helps. But just a warning: high school has been a lot harder for me than middle school (or jr. high). I used to be able to get straight As in honors classes without putting any work, but not as much in high school. (Especially math, I'm in a University Math course, and we only go there once a week, so not as much support. We do Algerbra 1 and 2 in one year, and then Geometry and Math Analysis ). I'm in 9th grade, and high school has been a bit of a shock.

Basically what I want to say is make sure you're putting in as much effort as you can if you really want to use that accelerated brain of yours.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 14, 2009)

How do you even get into accelerated classes for things like English or history anyway? For English, it's a lot of the same things every year, I don't see why you would be able to skip a year of it. History too; even if you know everything already, you're still expected to learn the same things again and take tests on them. I don't think my middle school offered them. For math, me and a few others just took it with the above grade level. 

Now that I think about it, I'm not sure even why I was in a grade-higher math class; it's not like I did any home studying or anything. I just knew all of the material covered beforehand. Didn't show that I was any gifted either, as some who take the same math as me who were never in an accelerated program do better than I do. I never bothered to take more than one math class at a time. But I don't try very hard, it's something I semi-regret, but it's just my habits. That being said, AP calculus sucks. 

Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Pretty happy right now *because my parents will give me a reward*


Pathetic. So many good reasons to be happy, but you choose *that*?


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

Now, here's what you all did wrong. You SHOULD take regular courses, ace them easily, do absolutely no work and teach yourself the crap you would be learning in a more advanced course. There's a very helpful resource for this called the internet.

Also, the word "gifted" doesn't really mean much these days. I know some pretty stupid people who are classified as gifted.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty happy right now *because my parents will give me a reward*
> ...



lol, Stefan is harsh even towards the seventh graders.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> Also, the word "gifted" doesn't really mean much these days. I know some pretty stupid people who are classified as gifted.



Yeah, very true. I know someone who was in "gifted" classes in middle school who's now a pothead who doesn't apply himself, plus he's an ass. But that's just a bonus.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty happy right now *because my parents will give me a reward*
> ...



I love being alive, I love being part of my family, I love having a roof above my head... but is there something wrong with free cash???  

Btw guys... I hope you realize that when they classify you as gifted, they're not saying that you are pure smart... they say you grasp materials quicker. You end up in the same spot but you're just getting there faster... so yeah... also, a trait of a gifted person is generally lazy (and sometimes cocky) even though they don't even understand what the subject is about. I do know some people that I guess you could say don't deserve to be in the class... but they qualify the traits and somehow got good scores. Mores so, the teachers also get a say on whether you go to gifted classses or not, so even if people on the lower levels are better, if you participate in class, you still have a shot at gifted.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 14, 2009)

I am really lazy when it comes to school. I find it sssssssssooooooooooooooo boring, not because its hard and i dont try, its because its extremely easy and i dont try. Well now i have a challenge, get dux of all of year 9, and I'll get $150 from my parents and grand parents. Really hard with 300+ people in YEAR 9!!!!


----------



## toast (Mar 14, 2009)

I can't believe you guys get money for getting into advanced classes or good grades. They're expected of me, so I don't get any rewards.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

nah this is the first time I'm rewarded for getting into gifted. I've been in the program for a few years but never rewarded until now. They say that since I'm going to junior high, I'll be having more choices so they said they might as well reward me.


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 14, 2009)

It's ok to get rewarded a few time


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


No, of course not. It was just... the way you said it means that without that reward, you wouldn't be pretty happy. Is that true? Your achievement doesn't make you pretty happy?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 15, 2009)

nah I'm rather proud that I managed to get in there... so I'm happy about myself, too


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 15, 2009)

I am actually gifted. I'm stupid, but I just happen to guess correctly on most multiple choice problems I don't understand. That's the only reason why I do so well in school. Sometimes, I feel that my luck will run out...


----------



## blah (Mar 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I am actually gifted. I'm stupid, but I just happen to guess correctly on most multiple choice problems I don't understand. That's the only reason why I do so well in school. Sometimes, I feel that my luck will run out...



Now _that's_ gifted


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 15, 2009)

blah said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually gifted. I'm stupid, but I just happen to guess correctly on most multiple choice problems I don't understand. That's the only reason why I do so well in school. Sometimes, I feel that my luck will run out...
> ...



He's not gifted, he's magical


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

I dunno...I'm in Honor Core in like...my language arts/humanities classes. I don't really think it means anything since all we do is assignments before the other classes do them...and maybe it's a little harder. I think that the *real* "gifted" people will show their true talents in high school...the rest will do whatever.



aznmortalx said:


> a trait of a gifted person is generally lazy



Wow you described me. I'm probably the laziest person in my class, and then some other chick is the top...she like, gets straight As and she doesn't really do extra work, but there was this one thing that if we wrote the best paper and got first place or whatever, the school would get like 500 bucks for school stuff. She won.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty happy right now *because my parents will give me a reward*
> ...



Agreed. Intrinsic motivation > extrinsic motivation in numerous ways. If your parents give you too many rewards for your successes, you will not be motivated to succeed if they suddenly remove the rewards, or your extrinsic motivation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I am actually gifted. I'm stupid, but I just happen to guess correctly on most multiple choice problems I don't understand. That's the only reason why I do so well in school. Sometimes, I feel that my luck will run out...



Nah, you're just good at multiple choice. Many people have that skill, and it is a skill, not luck (or magic). Unfortunately, most writers of multiple choice exams are not very wise in choosing the choices - in trying to pick possibilities that will trip people up, they give subtle clues as to the correct answer. I've often felt I could probably average a 33% result on multiple choice exams with 4 choices per question even if it were in a language I didn't know.  (Well, probably not really, but it feels that way.)


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 16, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


ahaaahaa so true. im in grade 10 right now, and i dont even bother pretending to listen in math class. the teacher is cool so he just lets me sleep but will occasionally yell at me to wake up if theres going to be a test. oh and im getting 98


----------



## Eli Satterfield (Yesterday at 2:03 AM)

Deleted member 2864 said:


> He's not gifted, he's magical


Fr


----------

